# Entourage-Is it ok to watch?



## eternallifeinchrist (May 19, 2007)

What are your thoughts on HBO's Entourage?


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (May 20, 2007)

OKay, so Entourage is the hottest show for guys in their early 20's to 30's. None of you watch it? Is it bad? I don't know; I think it's geared to guys.


----------



## Theoretical (May 20, 2007)




----------



## panta dokimazete (May 20, 2007)

3 letters - HBO...


----------



## Davidius (May 20, 2007)

joshua said:


> Sorry, Ma'am, never heard of it.





Theoretical said:


>


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 21, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


>


----------



## BrianLanier (May 21, 2007)

eternallifeinchrist said:


> OKay, so Entourage is the hottest show for guys in their early 20's to 30's. None of you watch it? Is it bad? I don't know; I think it's geared to guys.



I will leave you to make your own ethical deductions. Here are a few situational facts to include in your premises:

1) Entourage contains [sometimes] nudity (not of the artistic form), and generally in the form of fornicating cirmunstances.

2) One of Entourage's most popular words contains four letters and starts with the letter "F".

3) Entourage frequently glorifies and praises gross immorality.

Certainly more premises could be added, however these should be *sufficient* to make a compelling [Christian] argument.


----------



## BrianLanier (May 21, 2007)

eternallifeinchrist said:


> OKay, so Entourage is the hottest show for guys in their early 20's to 30's. None of you watch it? Is it bad? I don't know; I think it's geared to guys.



I'm actually quite suprised that no one so far has heard of the show -- Well that is those who have contact with non-Christian males of that age group. I work around precisely that age group of non-Christian males, and the show ranks among (usually) their favorite top 3 TV shows.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 21, 2007)

I watched a couple episodes of it, but I had to reject it. The hedonistic, materialistic and self righteous lives of those characters of the show is not edifying and does not provide a good role model for young men.

In one show Eric and his girlfriend had a threesome with the girlfriend's friend. Then Eric not being satisfied with the experience wanted to have his own private dallying with the girlfriend's friend to fully satisfy his lust which was ever so hungry after the threesome.

The show is trash. I can honestly say that I was foolish enough to even begin to watch it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 21, 2007)

Slippery said:


> I watched a couple episodes of it, but I had to reject it. The hedonistic, materialistic and self righteous lives of those characters of the show is not edifying and does not provide a good role model for young men.
> 
> In one show Eric and his girlfriend had a threesome with the girlfriend's friend. Then Eric not being satisfied with the experience wanted to have his own private dallying with the girlfriend's friend to fully satisfy his lust which was ever so hungry after the threesome.
> 
> The show is trash. I can honestly say that I was foolish enough to even begin to watch it.



Wow, that alone is enough for me to boldly proclaim this show should be avoided.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 21, 2007)

HBO

Human Body Odor


----------



## Theoretical (May 21, 2007)




----------



## matt01 (May 21, 2007)

I have heard of the show, more correctly I have seen an advertisement for it. I would not watch it due to many of the same reasons given above.


----------



## caddy (May 21, 2007)

I fear I have broken the 10th commandment in wanting to acquire your Osteenesque iconic/avatarish image as my own!





joshua said:


> .


----------

